# Bones for a 10wk old pup?



## Coady (Feb 7, 2018)

I've read conflicting information online about when to give bones to a young dog. 

Our little guy is 10 weeks old, and a chewing machine (as to be expected!) He lots of chewy toys, but I'm wondering about a bone because I find he looses interest in his chew toys pretty quickly. We are working on crate training during the day, so I'd like something that will occupy him for a while.

Is he too young to have a bone? What about something like a pigs ear? Or should I just keep stuffing kibble in his kong?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The owner of Bravo vizsla, also owns Chew on this dog bones. They have packages that are designed just for puppies.
https://www.facebook.com/cotdb2017/


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I've always given my pups uncooked shin bones, straight from the butchers shop, cost pennies ( if anything)


----------

